# Share your favorite scents/best-sellers?



## unmouton (Sep 14, 2010)

Would any of you be willing to share your current best-selling/favorite scents? I understand if many of you don't want to for business reasons. I'm just having issues wading through all of the available scents, and I've resorted to making mostly non-scented soap! Fragrance is pretty expensive, and I've had some bad luck online, purchasing scents that turn out smelling cheap and manufactured. Most of these have been from fantastic, reputable companies that I do regular business with. It's made me very wary of everyone's fragrance section! :-/


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 14, 2010)

What scents have you tried that you do/do not like & from who so we don't go off in the wrong direction?


----------



## unmouton (Sep 14, 2010)

To be honest, my worst luck has been from WSP, specifically in citrus and florals. (I would like to add that in every other respect, their company is awesome and I love ordering from them.) I'd love to find a decent floral. I can handle a tricky trace, so I don't care about performance during production as much as the quality of the fragrance after cure.

My best luck has been in fragrance from brambleberry, but sometimes it's hard to fork out that money!

I favor feminine and clean scents, so anything floral, citrus, or piney and minty. I am very open to trying new scents, as I would eventually like to sell and realize that sometimes the masses do not have the same taste as me!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, that leaves me out. WSP is my favorite suppliers for fos but I have never found a brambleberry fo I have liked.

southerngarden has sample packs. I think it is 5 vials for $3.00 and free shipping.

Daystar has nice complex scents.


----------



## TaoJonz (Sep 14, 2010)

I love Sweet Cakes...just scent perfection.  I have many favorites..but I also favor clean, unisex, ozone, fresh, citrusy.  I have very few florals.

Here is what does well for me:

SweetCakes:  number one, hands down killer favorite: Hermes Eau des Merveilles.  Also popular all year round:  Snow Place Like Home, Yuzu, Champaca and Bamboo

I don't mind spending a bit more on really upscale, spa like frags...but that's just me


----------



## Romane (Sep 14, 2010)

For me, it's Stormy night, at WSP: everybody seems to like it. Me too!


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't sell, but most of my favorites have been from Southern Garden Scents.  I love their Pink Sugar, Black Vetiver Cafe, Badedas, and Vervaine Olive Blossom is to die for!  Totally amazing in CP.

I've also really enjoyed these from Nature's Garden:
Kumquat
Bite Me
Pink Watermelon
Huckleberry Harvest

Daystar's Liquid Crack is a huge hit around here and also their Goldilocks. 

My family and friends go crazy for Bert's Heaven Scent Honeysuckle.  I like their Fresh Pear and Aspen Woods also.

I'm a FO ho, so I could go on and on...


----------



## honor435 (Sep 16, 2010)

I adore peakcandle.com, I have bought many from them, the only one I didnt like was green tea. I like that peak you can buy 10- 1ouncers for 20$ and you can double or triple on any scent, if you want to know about any certain scent from peak pm, i shop there mostly.
 Bestsellers: well, anything vanilla does well, angel from ng, black canyon from peak is very popular mens scent. white tea ginger( peak), oatmeal milk and hony from anywhere sells well. lemongrass( essential oil) and lavender sell well. Honey shea from wsp is very good. I could go on and on!!


----------



## donniej (Sep 16, 2010)

I only use EO's, straight up, not mixed.  
Sales go in this order...

Lavender
Lemongrass
Anise
Clove
Basil

Anise and clove are both pretty close, I'm not sure which sells better off hand.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you sell Tea Tree, Donnie?  I can't keep that one stocked enough.  People love it.


----------



## fasanis100 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have different fragrances that are best seller on soaps: Eternity for Men, gardenia (actually I know this one works great on candles also because I have a friend that makes candles and purchase this FO from me), and patchouli is also a best seller specially among women of "certain" age (Woodstock anyone?)


----------



## donniej (Sep 19, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Do you sell Tea Tree, Donnie?  I can't keep that one stocked enough.  People love it.



I never tried it, never had anyone ask for it either.  Maybe I'll give it a try next time I reorder.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 20, 2010)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> I'm a FO ho, so I could go on and on...


That's funny as!!


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 20, 2010)

Yesterday it was Atlantic Sea Kelp from Day-Star.  Sold VERY well.  Teenage girls around here like Freshwater Cucumber from WSP.  Not my favorite, but it's a good dupe of BBW.


----------



## unmouton (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses! I've added most of the scents you all mentioned to my next batch of supplies orders so that I can try them. I am going to give WSP another chance, now that I have some direction.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 20, 2010)

ew, tea tree, smell it before you buy it, it smells like bugspray! Ive never had anyone ask for it. I love lemongrass though.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2010)

I love tea tree, on its own or mixed with other eos.


I love Raspberry Lemonade from WSP, all my fo's from there have been good so far.


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 29, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> ew, tea tree, smell it before you buy it, it smells like bugspray! Ive never had anyone ask for it. I love lemongrass though.



Honor435, it does indeed smell like bugspray but I have been using it in my homemade cleaning supplies and am finding that it is a scent that has grown on me.  I figured anything that smelled that bad had to get rid of germs.    After using it for over a year, I now appreciate the medicinal/bugspray scent and find I am actually beginning to really like it.  Never, I repeat never, thought that would happen!

My all time favorite from WSP is Sands of Morocco.


----------



## steffm (Oct 6, 2010)

I love tea tree oil!  I put a couple of drops per load of laundry soap in the washer.  What people have liked best with my soaps are the unscented soaps.  My favorites are Chipotle Caramel, Lavender EO, Dark Rich Chocolate and Tea Tree EO from Brambleberry.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 10, 2010)

*amish harvest/peak- yummm*

Ok, they were out of cranberry apple maramalade(love that), so I said what nice Fall scent do you have, they suggested "amish harvest", it is SO nice, very fall like, dried fruits and cinnnamony( body safe).


----------



## JenniferSews (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm another peak fan.  My fav from them so far is their lemongrass sage.  I soaped it last month and hubby and I can't get enough.  A great wake up scent!


----------



## Lolly (Oct 14, 2010)

_My 2 biggest sellers are Apple Autumn and Redneck Christmas.  I get the Apple Autumn from  www.goplanetgreen.com, and the christmas scent from www.starvillecandlesupply.com.  I personally have liked everything I've gotten from these 2 companies. I also  like tea tree oil. I use it in my Dirty Dawg soap bar._


----------



## agriffin (Oct 14, 2010)

I love tea tree!  I get asked for it all of the time.  Someone told me they were told to bath with Tea tree soap because it helps with yeast infections...lol.  Not sure if it is true...but I get alot of requests for it.


----------



## joannaschmidt (Oct 15, 2010)

*FLORAL FOs*

I think Brambleberry makes great florals.  I'm just not a floral girl.

I use Hyacinth Heather.  Smells just like Hyacinth flowers.  It sticks very well.

Gardenia FO is good.  Sticks.

Baby Rose FO is really good and strong but a soft rose, not "heady".  Sticks.

I can't think of others right now...

 :roll:


----------



## orangeblossom (Oct 25, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I love tea tree!  I get asked for it all of the time.  Someone told me they were told to bath with Tea tree soap because it helps with yeast infections...lol.  Not sure if it is true...but I get alot of requests for it.



I've heard this, and it may be true with an essenial oil, but definitely NOT with a FO.  And I'm not sure that Tea Tree EO in soap would be helpful or not.

On another note, I'm glad for this thread.  I have never used FO in all my 10 years as a soapmaker.  BUT, I know that my in-laws would just love it, so I"m going to make them some for Christmas.  I want to do a lot of research before buying, so that I get just the right one.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 25, 2010)

orangeblossom said:
			
		

> I've heard this, and it may be true with an essenial oil, but definitely NOT with a FO.  And I'm not sure that Tea Tree EO in soap would be helpful or not.
> 
> On another note, I'm glad for this thread.  I have never used FO in all my 10 years as a soapmaker.  BUT, I know that my in-laws would just love it, so I"m going to make them some for Christmas.  I want to do a lot of research before buying, so that I get just the right one.



Yes, we were talking about the EO.  Thanks for clarifying in case it wasn't clear to others.

Let us know what you choose for your FO's!


----------



## Deda (Oct 25, 2010)

I love Tea Tree, my charcoal, tea tree, lemongrass and eucalyptus soap is one of my best sellers.


----------



## snapdragonsoaps (Oct 25, 2010)

Love BrambleBerry Champagne FO....just a drop adds a bit of sparkle to any scent


----------

